# Sable progression pictures...



## kimberly.namba (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all! I am new here and we are getting our sable male mid February, I am interested in seeing all progression pictures from all of you sable owners! I love seeing the changes they make!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a "Growing up Knuckles" album in my profile, you are welcome to see it  

Otherwise, if I am doing this link right, I have the same album on my FB profile - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150395819528468.368553.730123467&type=3


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cisco at 6 weeks...

















Cisco at 8 weeks...

















Cisco at 11 weeks...









12 weeks...









13 weeks...









14 weeks...









15 weeks...

























16 weeks...









20 weeks...

















5 months...









7 months...









9 months...









1 year old...

















Now (with his mom)


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

If you click the link in my signature you can see dia growing up


----------



## kimberly.namba (Jan 18, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Cisco at 6 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness he is beautiful!! I absolutely love the dark sables. I am hoping our boy will turn out dark. Both of his parents are, but we all know it's luck of the draw. Can't wait to bring him home and start taking weekly pictures of his color change. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimberly.namba (Jan 18, 2012)

juliejujubean said:


> If you click the link in my signature you can see dia growing up


Love her!! Love that one floppy ear she had for a while =]

You all are Air Force too? Where are you stationed! I find it kind of funny that the guy in the pictures is wearing that Army shirt.... my hubby is AF, and he has that same exact Army shirt that he wears ALL THE TIME. He hates the AF. LOL.


----------



## kimberly.namba (Jan 18, 2012)

Kittilicious said:


> I have a "Growing up Knuckles" album in my profile, you are welcome to see it
> 
> Otherwise, if I am doing this link right, I have the same album on my FB profile - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150395819528468.368553.730123467&type=3



Wow! She sure did darken up and get a lot more red in her coat. I love that white patch! Stunning =]


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper:

3 1/2 weeks:








7 weeks:








9 weeks:








11 weeks:








15 weeks:








4 months:








6 months:








9 months:








13 months:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

When he shed most of his puppy coat:

When he started to look like a dog and not a puppy anymore:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

kimberly.namba said:


> Love her!! Love that one floppy ear she had for a while =]
> 
> You all are Air Force too? Where are you stationed! I find it kind of funny that the guy in the pictures is wearing that Army shirt.... my hubby is AF, and he has that same exact Army shirt that he wears ALL THE TIME. He hates the AF. LOL.


Im actually not, i was af rotc but that did not work out. My husband is active duty army now. He was rotc in the picture 
And thanks, she knows she is cute!!!


----------



## James1990 (Jun 15, 2020)

kimberly.namba said:


> Hi all! I am new here and we are getting our sable male mid February, I am interested in seeing all progression pictures from all of you sable owners! I love seeing the changes they make!


Long stock coat Sable progression.


----------

